# Mommyoftrips online-journal



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 16, 2012)

This will be my first journal entry in my online workout/diet log.

Officially began my off-season and working hard to gain some size. After a successful season I had a brief low coming off two first place wins and top 15 at my first National show. For my first season of bikini competitions I was beyond happy with my progress, my transformation, and my mental ability to stick to the rigorous workouts and diet. I credit my trainers for supporting me through my prep, and supporting me during my off season as well! The most challenging aspect for me is maintaining a household, working on my master???s degree, caring for my 4-year-old triplets, and ensuring that there is always time for my workouts. I always food prep on Sundays to ensure that my meals are done and I am on track for the week. The diet is critical and when busy people make dieting mistakes that hinder progress in the gym. 

The training program my trainers have chose for me during this off-season is FST-7 training. I have to say I am loving each and every workout. I am feeling motivated in the gym and gaining some size. Much of the feedback from pervious shows has been to gain some size in leg/gluts, as well as shoulders; so my focus has been build the legs and bootay! 

My diet is obviously more than what my body was use to during my "prep phase" so adjusting to the diet was the hardest part for me. Although I love the carbs and cheat meals my body was not too sure about all the oats and sweet potatoes! LOL...

Today was a cardio only day, and to fit it in with all the events of the day I did my elliptical at home. I have to say 30 minutes seems like a breeze when your use to 45! 

Tomorrow is a hamstring/bootay day, "operation build that bootay" I???m ready!!! The goal for tomorrow???s workout is to increase my weight on laying hamstring curl by 5lbs and continue to maintain good form. I shall post my results tomorrow!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Sandi. I moved your journal to our current journal forum. You originally posted this in our transformation challenge forum. 

Glad to have you here mama!


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2012)

Subscribed!  I had twins (a LONG time ago) I can't even imagine throwing another one in the bunch.  You go girl!


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 17, 2012)

Journal Day 2: Hammies and Bootay
So opperation build bootay is underway and I am going strong, feeling strong and happy to report I went up in weight in all exercises today. One of my many goals for the off season was to do my bulgarian split squats with 40lb dumbells. I am currenlty at 25lb dumbells, 3 sets for 12reps...making progress considering when I started with TP I was doing them with 7lbs. One thing I have found is that I must keep a workout log and take it to the gym- this helps me push myself to increase weight/or reps each time! 

Todays workout high points:
Bulgarian Split Squats 3 sets, 12 reps @ 25lb dumbells
Laying Leg curl 3 sets, 10 reps @ 120lbs

I have been incoorporating single Leg Laying Curls as I am finding that my left leg is much weaker and when doing both legs my right is working harder!

Diet is going great, breakfast is still my favorite meal of the day and I love the Vanilla Complete protein powder as part of my morning breakfast. 

I just ordered the pre-workout drink and am beyond excited to give it a try!! Cooking up some lean beef for dinner as I post! 

Continue to struggle with the 2 cheats a week, I am not fond of the cheat meals. While I enjoy them and I know they have a purpose in the off season plan I like how I feel when I eat clean!!! 

First National show of the year in June....I am keeping my eye on the prize!


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 17, 2012)

*Katt*

Katt, 
WOW twins what fun! How old are they now?


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2012)

Mommyoftrips said:


> Katt,
> WOW twins what fun! How old are they now?




31 - I think I'm the oldest one on this board right now   LOL


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Mommyoftrips said:


> This will be my first journal entry in my online workout/diet log.
> 
> Officially began my off-season and working hard to gain some size. After a successful season I had a brief low coming off two first place wins and top 15 at my first National show.


 
Best wishes to you on an even better 2012.


----------



## brundel (Jan 17, 2012)

Keep up the good work and thank you for logging everything. A girlfriend of mine is thinking about competition and I think reading logs like this will help push her.


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh good for your friend...if she needs further encouragment put her in touch with me, I would be happy to chat with her about it!!

Day 3: Shoulders/Chest

WOW what a morning. Getting the kids out the door for school is always busy but I was at the gym by 930 and feeling great. I cannot wait to get started on my pre-workout  drink by IronMagLabs! Should give me that extra kick I need some mornings! 

Today's goal was to do all 3 sets of shoulder press with 45lb Dumbells. 
Warm up set: 15lbs- 12 reps
Set 1: 45lbs -8 reps
Set 2: 45lbs- 8 reps
Set 3: 40lbs- 10 reps- yes I had to go down on the last one, try again next time. I really want to get there but lifting smart and avoiding injury is key! 

Considering when I first began, over a year ago now I was only doing 10lbs I am happy with my progress! Shoulder day was awsome and I felt good after my workout!

Being that it was a weight day I also had a high carb day....its amazing how hungry you get after a good lift! Seeing changes, making progress, and counting down the days to Chicago! 

One question for my fellow fitness friends: anyone have a good ab workout they would share..I feel like I am in a rut with my abs and really want to push myself in that area?!?!


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 19, 2012)

Day 4: So today is only cardio and some abs so I thought I would post about my meal plan a little more.

I have been doing 6-7 meals throughout my prep with TP, depending on my goals. My breakfast has always been similar and I always have a scoop of protein and egg whites in the morning, with oats, and fruit. During one prep my fruit was cut out however since then it has remained in the plan. One big misconception I think many have when getting into competitive body building or women’s fitness is that once you have prepped for a show you will know how to do it for all other shows--- WOW not true. Each prep is different based on where you body is when you start your prep and where you need to be by the time you walk on stage. New goals are set, and if you have a great trainer your trainer should be adjusting your diet as needed based on pictures (changes they see). So many girls I talk with say their diets have not changed, their workouts have not changed and they are doing the same thing 15 weeks out from their show as they are doing the week of their show..strange I know. 

Dieting is what you make of it. I think of food as what it is doing for me, how it will help me reach my fitness goals. I do think having a good protein powder, good supplements, and being creative in the kitchen can really help ward of temptation when dieting.

One other thing I want to journal about today is the progress my fiancé has made since beginning his cycle of Super-DMZ. Derek has always been in shape, always worked out, and always eaten relatively clean. He is about 5'9 and had reached a weight of 197 (good weight for the most part). He said he felt like his weight training days needed an extra kick and wanted to gain some muscle mass. His goal weight was 220. 

Derek started his Super-DMZ along with the Advanced Cycle Support about 3.5 weeks ago. We have kept a detailed long of his weight, and his strength training, as well as his diet 0ver the past 3.5 weeks. His starting weight was 197 and his current weight is 208. He said he noticed his weight training in the gym really pick up: Below are two areas that we noticed the biggest increase. 

Incline Bench Press 185lbs for 15 reps
Currently on DMZ Incline Bench Press 225-240 for 10 reps

Squats 225 for 15 reps
Currently on DMZ Squats 300 8 reps- this is where he has seen the greatest jump in increase. 

One other adjustment we made while on the DMZ was to his diet. He is currently doing 4- 10oz meat meals a day; either chicken or beef. And drinking up to 3 complete vanilla shakes a day mixed with oats. His job in the hospital does not allow him to get solid meat meals in every 3 hours as there are days he is in the operating room for up to 6 hours. This is why we supplement him with the shakes. He has been doing a shake at night as well for the extra protein. 

He is beyond happy with his progress and is seeing the many benefits of the Super-DMZ combined with a solid diet, and clean protein powder. 

Tomorrow will be my first day of using the Nitro 4 pre workout. I am excited to see how I feel on it and performance outcome.


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2012)

Well my core pretty much sucks, so I've been hittin' the Pilates group once a week.  I can really tell the difference!

Sounds like your fiance is kicking some major booty in the gym!  Good for him!  How long is he going to do that cycle?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

Mommyoftrips said:


> He said he noticed his weight training in the gym really pick up: Below are two areas that we noticed the biggest increase.


 is that all he noticed that was really picking up ?


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 20, 2012)

He is going to cycle for 4 weeks then come off for 4 and do another...

Thanks Cameron, for calling me out! There have been some other great side effects of the DMZ! LOL


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 20, 2012)

Friday 

Feeling good and sent off pictures to my trainer this morning. We have decided to go ahead and start the Lean Fuel Extreme. So today is day 1 on the product, going to start by taking 1 pill in AM with breakfast and if that sits well Monday will start taking 2. 

Quads: Today was quads and tri. Legs continue to get stronger, building some size and feeling good in the gym.

Single Leg press and Squats are going up and I am happy with my form and rep #. My energy level has been very good, I attribute that to my increase meal plan, including many more carbs, my amazing suppliments, and my overall condition at this point in my training. 

Nutrition has never been the hard part for me, I love eating clean; love the way I feel and look on a clean diet- high protein. Because I started the Lean Fuel today I decided to wait a couple days and then start the pre-workout pill. I like to see how my body feels on one prodcut so I can measure its true effects. 

Today started off a little late so my meals will be closer together, which is always harder on a high carb day. One thing I have done in the past to help is doing a double shake at night instead of my typical 4pm shake so that I can spread my meals out a little more. I try not to do this often but when I am able to sleep in (once ever 6 months when you have 4 year olds in the house) ill take it!!! 


Tomorrow is Bic/Back and cardio and a cheat meal...what more can a girl ask for during the off season! 

ps- Anyone have any creative ideas on how to make your shakes (clean of course). I have been mixing mine with 1 TBSP of the PB2 and ice...that is delish! Open to other ideas that are low carb for night time?!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've always use "heavy whipping cream" depending on how much fat your diet allows. Water and sugar free pudding mix (usually chocolate)

Gives the rich flavor of a shake without the calories.


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 21, 2012)

Hum....I will have to ask my trainers about that. I have heard from others that they add sugar free pudding mix as well, I will have to check the carb count on that! Thanks!

Last lifting day of the week and 30 min HIIT cardio! 

Trained back today with my man...always like it when I can train with him as he makes me do more that what I normally would with weights. 

We did 
Pull-ups
LatPull Downs- continue to add weight to this and feeling really strong!!!! 
Row Machine
DB Rows
Hyperextensions
Bicep Curls- really pushing to go up in weight here...was at 20lb db forever finally went to 25lb now shooting for 27!!
Bicep high cable curls

Today is my second day on the Fat Burner....feeling really good on it, TONS of energy and so far no negative side effects. I have been taking 1 pill with breakfast and then training within an hour after. I really dont feel I need a pre-workout with the fat burner as my energy levels are high. 

Nutrition is going great, feeling great, feeling strong, and building!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Sandi, I've been adding cinnamon to my shakes and it is da bomb!  Nice change.  Also some days I'll add in the walden farms chocolate syrup and oooo that is good too!


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay awesome Tracy, I will try those two things! 

Training is coming along!!!! Progress, progress, progress! Yesterday was cardio only. Today I am taking the day off, then weights Tues/Weds, Fri/Sat. I competed all my food prep last night so I am ready for the week! 

I feel that one of the biggest challenges for most competitors is food prep and clean eating. If you prep all your food before the week starts you can avoid many of the issues that people run into when eating clean. 

I will check in tomorrow with my increased in weights for hamstring training. 
​


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Mommyoftrips said:


> Okay awesome Tracy, I will try those two things!
> 
> Training is coming along!!!! Progress, progress, progress! Yesterday was cardio only. Today I am taking the day off, then weights Tues/Weds, Fri/Sat. I competed all my food prep last night so I am ready for the week!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 24, 2012)

OOhhh I love legs! 

Hamstrings went very well today. Really making progress and increasing my weights or reps with each training day! Feels good to log my progress and see changes taking place. 

Today I increased weight with SLDL and Bulgarian Split Squat. I could tell I worked hard because I had a hard time making it down the stairs at the gym...my legs felt like JELLO! 

SLDL 3 sets, 30lb db, 12/12/10
Bulgarian Split Squat 3 sets, 27.5lb db, 12/12/12

Today was a high carb day, which is what I do nutritionally on my weight days. While I enjoy high carb days I always feel so full by the end of the day...

Tomorrow is shoulders and my man is training with me, I like having a training partner to help me.


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 25, 2012)

Another shoulder day with cardio!!!

So my last shoulder day I did 45lb db press but only 8 reps...today I am happy to report that I did all three sets with 45lbs for 12 reps. My man was working out with me so I was more confident in my  sets!!! 

I am enjoying my workout routein and really seeing some great progress. Still taking the Lean Fuel Extreme, just at 1 pill per day for now. Thinking I may go up to 2 in a day or so. Letting my body adjust to the new workouts, higher carb diet, and additional suppliments. 

I also did my 30 min HIIT today on stair climber. I am currently at 3 times per week as I am trying to build right now. I have also been taking the Advanced Cycle Support and doing 3 shakes per day, along with 3 meat meals! 

Feeling good enjoying my off season more and more with each passing day and as I see the progress I am making in the gym! 

Tomorrow will just be cardio !


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 29, 2012)

First week on the fat burner, feeling full of energy and workouts are going great. 

Leg/Cardio day yesterday and today is a day of rest.

Single Leg Press 130lbs, 3 sets, 12 reps
Leg Press Machine Single leg 120lbs, 3 sets, 10-12 reps
I am doing the 7 sets of 10 reps of leg extension for my last set. 

I have been doing weights 4 times per week, no more than 2 days in a row. I have been trying to weight train tues/weds, thurs off then train fri/Sat. I like this split, this way I am doing two high carb days in a row, a low day, then two high days..then resting Sun/Mon. Since my cardio is only at 3 times per week I have been doing cardio on Mon, Weds, and Friday. I never do cardio on leg days as those days are harder. 

My weigh split is Quads/Calves/Gluts
Shoulders/Chest
Hammies/Tricep/Calves
Back/Bi

I really like this split as I am working my legs two times per week!

Also to check in with my mans progress. This was his last week on the DMZ, he is up by about 15lbs at 210 now, feeling great, and strength is through the roof!


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 29, 2012)

Solid training.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 29, 2012)

Mommyoftrips said:


> Also to check in with my mans progress. This was his last week on the DMZ, he is up by about 15lbs at 210 now, feeling great, and strength is through the roof!


 
Stuff is legit. My strength is unreal and I only ran it for 3 weeks!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Sandi!  You were looking HOT this past weekend mama!


----------



## Mommyoftrips (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Tracy...WOW I am really working through this whole BULKING thing but I trust you and Cameron as my trainers and I know I will go into this season with a new look, a better look! I cannot wait to see the changes once I start to cut!!!!!! 

Yes Sid the stuff is AMAZING....Derek cannot believe how much is strength is up and the changes that he has made in the gym..WOW!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Trust the Process.  We will never steer you wrong.  

Muah!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 31, 2012)

Mommyoftrips said:


> Thanks Tracy...WOW I am really working through this whole BULKING thing but I trust you and Cameron as my trainers and I know I will go into this season with a new look, a better look! I cannot wait to see the changes once I start to cut!!!!!!
> 
> Yes Sid the stuff is AMAZING....Derek cannot believe how much is strength is up and the changes that he has made in the gym..WOW!!!


 
He is a stud


----------

